
For the first time, a spacecraft has returned an aging satellite to service - gullyfur
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/mission-extension-vehicle-succeeds-returns-aging-satellite-into-service/?
======
masonic
The Hubble telescope and a couple of Space Shuttle orbiters would like to a
word with you.

